# Nail in tire....Side wall?



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello
My wife noticed an issue on her rear driver tire.....pressure was very low (sensor showing 14psi)
She took her car to the closest tire repair center which was a Walmart
They said it was a nail, but not repairable because on the sidewall....So I thought it was a nail into the flange
When I came back home, I took a look and saw the nail....is this really not repairable (nail is visible on the right side of the tire)?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Although I have almost never been in a Walmart, twice I think, I have heard a number of people speak favorably of them, particularly in regard to tires. And sidewalls can be unforgiving on radials, but that doesn't look like a side wall to me. So I understand pricing, as well as loyalty, but unless I was ready to buy a new pair or set anyway I would stop by a Discount, Belle, or whatever you have and get a second opinion. Not that tires are anything I would gamble with, so I wouldn't be looking for the guy doing it in a back alley, but would want to see what a second legitimate party had to say before biting the bullet on a new one.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'll not be the judge.:wink2:


https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=187


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

french_guy said:


> Hello
> My wife noticed an issue on her rear driver tire.....pressure was very low (sensor showing 14psi)
> She took her car to the closest tire repair center which was a Walmart
> They said it was a nail, but not repairable because on the sidewall....So I thought it was a nail into the flange
> When I came back home, I took a look and saw the nail....is this really not repairable (nail is visible on the right side of the tire)?


Ayuh,..... Go to a real Tire Shop,.....

That nail is clearly within the tread,......

Over the corner is the sidewall,......

Have 'em break the tire down, 'n do a patch repair on it, then remount, 'n balance if necessary,....


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Yank it out and put a plug in it.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Should I go to a shop that does tire repairs all day long such as Belle Tire, or go to my dealership (Chrysler)?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have also heard that nail in the sidewall should not be repaired. It's just that, to me, a non expert, that nail does not look to be in the sidewall.

I would say its worth the trouble to get a second opinion.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> Yank it out and put a plug in it.


I agree, that's what I would do. Or to be more accurate what I would have done. Shouldn't even have to take the tire off the car.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Until just recently (when the hole was too large for a plug), I was like 15-0 in fixing tires with plugs. 15-1 ain't bad though.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A pan head sheet metal screw works as a excellent plug until you get your SS check next month. She stays right there at 70 on the pike. If a guy forgets and the head wears off the tire shop has no problem getting it out when they remove the tire to fix it the traditional way.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Sure looks to me like it can be plugged or use a vulcanized patch on the inside [better]
Yrs ago I had a side wall puncture on a fairly new large 4x4 tire. I had a tube put in it so I could continue to use that tire.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

It's repairable.:vs_cool:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ET525K/ref=twister_B07KPGGVPN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Isn't the best kit, you can find a decent "pro" kit for $20, but that's all they typically use to fix the tire in a shop. Only thing you lose is the warranty or whatever on the patch work if it fails. Husband patches nails and screws all the time due to 100 mile a day commute through housing construction zones and we've never had a single patch fail in 20-some years.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Your pic shows the entry point of the nail and if it went straight I agree it should be repairable.


Did you verify that the tip did not exit in the real sidewall?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> Yank it out and put a plug in it.


Ayuh,..... On My pickup, that's exactly what happens,......

I carry one of the "Pro" kits Mystriss mentions, in my truck,....

The pull-through patches pictured above are probably the _Best_,.....

Atleast they attempt to seal the water go of the steel belts,....

My kit uses the brown corded Camel push-in plugs,.....


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

french_guy said:


> *Should I go to a shop that does tire repairs all day long* such as Belle Tire, or go to my dealership (Chrysler)?


Ayuh,..... Correct,..... A _Real_ Tire Shop,.....


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Took it to Belle Tire............They fixed it, at no charge !
Thank you all...I saved $225


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

\o/

5chars


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

totally repairable, by somone competent, had one in my BMW last week

and that's NOT in the side wall



french_guy said:


> Hello
> My wife noticed an issue on her rear driver tire.....pressure was very low (sensor showing 14psi)
> She took her car to the closest tire repair center which was a Walmart
> They said it was a nail, but not repairable because on the sidewall....So I thought it was a nail into the flange
> When I came back home, I took a look and saw the nail....is this really not repairable (nail is visible on the right side of the tire)?


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

what my guy used



ron45 said:


>


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

dyna plug


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

second part


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ajaye said:


> what my guy used


Ayuh,.... Those are probably 'bout the _Best_ patches out there right now,......

The stem offers atleast some protection against gettin' salty water into the steel belts,......


----------

